

Network benchmarks between EC2 nodes and from EC2 to S3 - mattjaynes
http://info.rightscale.com/2007/11/29/network-performance-in-ec2-and-s3

======
downer
Summary: Max bandwidth needs multiple connections

Large instance (2 virtual cores with 2 EC2 Compute Units each):

    
    
     EC2 -> EC2  HTTP  : 96 MB/sec (75 for 1 connection)
     EC2 -> EC2  scp   : 40 MB/sec (30-40, possible CPU bottleneck)
     S3  -> EC2  HTTPS : 50 MB/sec (12.6 for 1 connection)
     S3  -> EC2  HTTP  : 52 MB/sec (10 for 1 connection)
     EC2 ->  S3  HTTPS : 54 MB/sec upload (7-12.6  for 1 connection)
    

~~~
downer
CPU info:

    
    
     Small Instance : 1x 2.6 GHz Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2218 HE w/1024 KB cache
     Large Instance : 2x 2.0 GHz Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 270 w/1024 KB cache
     Extra-Large    : 4x 2.0 GHz Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 270 w/1024 KB cache
    

...but since each dual-core shows up once instead of twice in /proc/cpuinfo,
instead of getting 2, 4, or 8 actual cores I think it's 1, 2, or 4. Not sure
if this means on e.g. the Large you get 1 core on each of 2 CPUs, or both
cores on 1 CPU (which could matter in the case of shared cache and also for
memory access).

"2 compute units" means a 2 GHz core instead of 1 GHz, not 2 separate cores.
So I suppose on the Small you get half of one 2.6 GHz core.

BTW, for Python people, you can use Python tools to access AWS (instead of the
official Java tools): [http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-
prefe...](http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-prefer-
debian-and-python-over-fedora-and-java/)

